# pre school age premmie or older



## alibaba24

Hi everyone 

I have not posted in here in quite some time 

I just wondered for those of you who have older prems what their size is like?

my DD just turned 5 and I really cannot see her going into 5-6 clothing anytime soon :haha:

size 4-5 is just right on her she is still very petite everywhere she was 3lb 3oz at birth but just generally tiny everywhere 

If i put her with a bunch of 4 year olds in size she would not stand out but iv noticed some 5 year olds she quite a bit smaller

anyone else got small older prems?


----------



## slongson

Mine were late premmies 34 and 35 weeks. My 35 weeker is nearly 6 now and wears 7/8 clothes and is a size 1 shoe, possibly the tallest in her class and not much smaller than my 8 year old. my 34 weeker has just turned 3 and is age 3/4 clothes and size 9 shoes so both caught up really well. I'm 5,7 tho and dad is 5,11 so never expected them to stay small. They were 5.10 and 5.4 born xx


----------



## Srrme

My 28.6 weeker is now 4 years old and he wears 4-5T.


----------



## Twinmum87

Mine finally started catching up with their peers at about 5 yr old. They are still low on weight centiles but on 50th for height so it makes it extremely difficult with clothing as they need their actual age or one size up for the length but everything is baggy on them. They were still wearing shorts and skirts for 18-24 months at 4 yr old. Didn't matter quite as much on the length with those. I remember only just chucking our a pair of age 2-3 yr skinny jeans shortly before they turned 5. I had to put them in age 7-8 clothes at 6.5 yr old as everything was too short on them otherwise but everything hangs off them.


----------



## EmSmith1980

My daughter will be 5 in October and is a very slow grower. She's just went into 3-4. She's so slim, everything is baggy.


----------



## alibaba24

Thanks guys when I put 5-6 clothes on her they are just too big in length and width lol some of the tops are ok but some I can tell like even the sleeves are a bit too long and things. she has only just had 5 in january but I cannot see her going into 5-6 until the summer. even leggings are a pain as I would say cause theyr stretchy she could do with the length but shes got a tiny waist x


----------



## sethsmummy

ive this problem with my eldest (not my preemie) he was 5 in december and just gone into 3-4 years clothes ONLY if they are adjustable pants though or theyre huge on him x


----------



## alibaba24

they do say kids come in all shapes and sizes lol 

I suppose the upside is that clothes seem to last her forever :haha:


----------



## vermeil

My son will be 5 in a month and he *still* wears size 2 or 3! I bought him some size 4 pants and he swims in them :doh:

He is 15 percentile or so. Which is OK I suppose considering he was born 1st percentile! At 27 weeks with the weight of a 22 weeker, 1lb 4oz. He was severe iugr (growth restriction).

I do hope he catches up a little more :(

My daughter is 15 months old and wears 18-24 months clothes. When folding clothes sometimes I have to pause and honestly think whose pants these are....


----------



## alibaba24

vermeil said:


> My son will be 5 in a month and he *still* wears size 2 or 3! I bought him some size 4 pants and he swims in them :doh:
> 
> He is 15 percentile or so. Which is OK I suppose considering he was born 1st percentile! At 27 weeks with the weight of a 22 weeker, 1lb 4oz. He was severe iugr (growth restriction).
> 
> I do hope he catches up a little more :(
> 
> My daughter is 15 months old and wears 18-24 months clothes. When folding clothes sometimes I have to pause and honestly think whose pants these are....

wow such a tiny birth weight! my daughter was also iugr but born a bit bigger at 3lb 3oz. I am too scared to find out properly how small she is in comparison to others because i know i will just start stressing my head off about her. 

so glad to know Im not alone in having a smaller kid for their age though :flower:


----------



## sethsmummy

vermeil said:


> My son will be 5 in a month and he *still* wears size 2 or 3! I bought him some size 4 pants and he swims in them :doh:
> 
> He is 15 percentile or so. Which is OK I suppose considering he was born 1st percentile! At 27 weeks with the weight of a 22 weeker, 1lb 4oz. He was severe iugr (growth restriction).
> 
> I do hope he catches up a little more :(
> 
> My daughter is 15 months old and wears 18-24 months clothes. When folding clothes sometimes I have to pause and honestly think whose pants these are....

can you get adjustable waist pants where you are hun? Over here we can get pants with elastic bits in teh sides so you can make the waist smaller.. thank goodness or id never get pants to fit him. 




alibaba24 said:


> they do say kids come in all shapes and sizes lol
> 
> I suppose the upside is that clothes seem to last her forever :haha:

:rofl: omg this is so right :rofl: I LOVE how long my boys clothes last them. Seth has a football kit he was bought for his 1st birthday which was too big at the time. its 6-9 months.... the shorts still fit him now and hes only just grown out of the top lol. 

alibaba do you worry about how small she is hun? Seth is on the 2nd centile which hes only just moved upto in the last 6 months after being on the 0.4th for a long long time. I used to panic all the time until i realised one day that hes probably going to have a growth spurt when hes older and be bigger than me :haha: xx


----------



## alibaba24

sethsmummy said:


> vermeil said:
> 
> 
> My son will be 5 in a month and he *still* wears size 2 or 3! I bought him some size 4 pants and he swims in them :doh:
> 
> He is 15 percentile or so. Which is OK I suppose considering he was born 1st percentile! At 27 weeks with the weight of a 22 weeker, 1lb 4oz. He was severe iugr (growth restriction).
> 
> I do hope he catches up a little more :(
> 
> My daughter is 15 months old and wears 18-24 months clothes. When folding clothes sometimes I have to pause and honestly think whose pants these are....
> 
> can you get adjustable waist pants where you are hun? Over here we can get pants with elastic bits in teh sides so you can make the waist smaller.. thank goodness or id never get pants to fit him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alibaba24 said:
> 
> 
> they do say kids come in all shapes and sizes lol
> 
> I suppose the upside is that clothes seem to last her forever :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: omg this is so right :rofl: I LOVE how long my boys clothes last them. Seth has a football kit he was bought for his 1st birthday which was too big at the time. its 6-9 months.... the shorts still fit him now and hes only just grown out of the top lol.
> 
> alibaba do you worry about how small she is hun? Seth is on the 2nd centile which hes only just moved upto in the last 6 months after being on the 0.4th for a long long time. I used to panic all the time until i realised one day that hes probably going to have a growth spurt when hes older and be bigger than me :haha: xxClick to expand...


I dont worry massively I am aware she is smaller than most her age we have been seeing a peadatrician for different reasons and she has had her height and weight done twice. the doctor expressed no concerns about her size so I try not to worry. she usually gets into the sizes a few months behind so she is now just turned 5 about 8 weeks ago and is still wearing 4-5 clothing quite comfortably . she prob will go into 5-6 and it not look huge on her in another few months I would say. when she was born she wasnt on the very bottom line she made quite a consistent line in growrth I think ill have another peek at her chart though :haha:


----------



## sethsmummy

aww that doesnt sound so bad hun :hugs: 

ahh i love looking back into my sons chart, especially now hes gone up a line.. much better than when he fell off the bottom. I think were lucky as we see a paed every 6 months minimum with him. Although ds3's confuses me sometimes because they plot twice... does anyone elses have this? because he was early they plot it on his actual age and then a line to his adjusted age. xx


----------



## bathbabe

I realise this is an old thread but I found it interesting!!

My son has just turnt 5, he was born at 36weeks weighing 5lb 12oz he has NEVER caught up! :dohh: He is the smallest in his class. He is on the 0.2 percentile for weight and is 101cm tall which puts his very close to the bottom of the charts but im not sure where! Hes in 3-4 tops and age 3 bottoms as long as they have an adjustable waist! Although his swim shorts are 9-12months lmao

Sethsmummy - they double plotted my sons chart till he was 1 x


----------



## alibaba24

Bathbabe I recently found out my daughter is between 2nd and 9th centile for weight and height ! She is starting school this summer and the smallest out of the 60+ primary 1 kids !


----------



## bathbabe

alibaba24 said:


> Bathbabe I recently found out my daughter is between 2nd and 9th centile for weight and height ! She is starting school this summer and the smallest out of the 60+ primary 1 kids !

At least the expensive uniform lasts alot longer for us lol :thumbup: 
However I do find because he is so small he gets 'looked after' alot by the older kids in school and sometimes they mother him too much and he doesnt like it x


----------



## alibaba24

Yes my daughter gets that often although she loves it lol. Do you get shocked looks when you tell people his age ?


----------



## bathbabe

Yes. I have to tell him not to talk tho if im trying to sneek him in somewhere as younger so a cheaper price! Otherwise he talks quite grown up and will give the game away!! Hahaha x


----------



## alibaba24

Haha :) has the doctor ever expressed any concern over his growth


----------



## bathbabe

Nope. I was ment to get him weighed every 2months because he kept randomly going blue but the HV pissed me off so there was no record of his weight for drs to know, however... he recently had a health check at school and he was weighed and measured him and will pass the results on, im assuming if they are concerned they will contact me. He is otherwise healthy now and doesnt go blue anymore, hes just a teeny tot x


----------



## alibaba24

It makes me feel better to know I'm not the only one with a little one lol x


----------

